# Model of the Hindenburg?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Any recommendations on who makes one or where to buy it? 

No luck at LHS's.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

AMT are reissuing theirs soon in 1/500 and Revell did one in 1/720th.

The AMT kit's obviously bigger but the Revell's probably better moulded and more accurate.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> AMT are reissuing theirs soon in 1/500 and Revell did one in 1/720th.
> 
> The AMT kit's obviously bigger but the Revell's probably better moulded and more accurate.


I don't think either of them come with swastika's. I'll have to see what I can find in those scales.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

http://www.megahobby.com/hindenburgblimp1520amt.aspx

This is AMT's re-pop of the Hindenburg. It's in 1/520 scale and does not come with Swastikas (most companies don't like to have that image on their products). However there are many after-market parts of just Swastika decals that you can probably fit on the blimp. No one makes them in 1/520 scale, but perhaps there's one out there that's close enough


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Not to be nitpicky, but the _Hindenburg_ was not a blimp, but rather a dirigible, or rigid airship.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AMT reissued their kit a week or two back. Too bad about the lack of swastikas as the kit ORIGINALLY had them. It's not a bad kit although the fabric texture is a bit rough for the small scale. The only other plastic kit was the smaller Revell Germany offering that was about a foot long or so.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These might work http://www.ebay.com/itm/WW2-His-Air...041530091?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item540fc08ceb
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

as long as they are solid black and not the usual black/white/black type. You can buy any number of aftermarket sets. You need four swastikas but I forget the actual size.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Careful buying anything with Swastikas on eBay -- eBay has a very strong policy against selling anything with "propaganda" logos on them, swastikas included. We've gotten warned before for doing so and had to stop, I presume these people will too. It may be safer to get them direct from a retailer's site.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

One question I always has was, what color is the word "Hindenburg" on the actual ship? Is it black or red? The model at the Smithsonian that was used in the movie 1975 "The Hindenburg" shows it in red, but other models have the decal in black.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> One question I always has was, what color is the word "Hindenburg" on the actual ship? Is it black or red? The model at the Smithsonian that was used in the movie 1975 "The Hindenburg" shows it in red, but other models have the decal in black.


Not a great movie but I always enjoy it. Beautiful shots of the Hindenburg in flight.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Trek Ace said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but the _Hindenburg_ was not a blimp, but rather a dirigible, or rigid airship.


I tried to explain this to AMT on their Collector Model blog, but so far the comment has been greeted with crickets. At least in the picture of the box it still says Zeppelin (another accurate term).

Sadly, Mega probably has to go with AMT's mistake on this one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Careful buying anything with Swastikas on eBay -- eBay has a very strong policy against selling anything with "propaganda" logos on them, swastikas included. We've gotten warned before for doing so and had to stop, I presume these people will too. It may be safer to get them direct from a retailer's site.









Thanks for the warning. Everything's getting ridiculous now and on a similar point.....I was reading a model mag the other day and they had to blur out decals of a Tobacco company that doesn't even make cigarettes anymore.

Maybe Ebay think people are going to make tiny swastika flags and march around the streets.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> Careful buying anything with Swastikas on eBay -- eBay has a very strong policy against selling anything with "propaganda" logos on them, swastikas included. We've gotten warned before for doing so and had to stop, I presume these people will too. It may be safer to get them direct from a retailer's site.


Well their 'strong policy' must have taken a holiday...
punch in the word swastika and there are 128 items for sale 


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...R0.TRC0.H0.Xswastikas&_nkw=swastikas&_sacat=0

punch in swastika decals and you get 3 results along with a bunch of related items http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...astikas+decals&_nkw=swastikas+decals&_sacat=0

I guess The swastika is (or was, depending on your WWII point of view) actually a symbol of good luck, and possibly of fertility and regeneration and was used in Sumeria 3000 B.C. It got its' infamy in the 20th century . You know the story.
So it looks like they are available...
Denis


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks for the warning. Everything's getting ridiculous now and on a similar point.....I was reading a model mag the other day and they had to blur out decals of a Tobacco company that doesn't even make cigarettes anymore.
> 
> Maybe Ebay think people are going to make tiny swastika flags and march around the streets.


They're an international company and Germany has VERY strong laws about this sort of thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Fleabay has a listing category called "swastikas" which is pretty funny. But they do pander to the over sensitive and revisionist types that get butt hurt over everything.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

The guys at FSM previewed the Hindenburg kit in August (http://finescale.com/Videos/New Product Rundown/2014/08/NPRD Ep 45.aspx#74686). At around the 6:55 mark they have a shot of the decal sheet. It does have the swastikas and Olympic rings, but they are broken up to avoid any misunderstandings. Also, the ship name appears to be in red.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. Many companies do that now


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but the _Hindenburg_ was not a blimp, but rather a dirigible, or rigid airship.


It's not a blimp, it's an _airship_! If you want to play with blimps, get outside! :tongue:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ensign Eddie said:


> The guys at FSM previewed the Hindenburg kit in August (http://finescale.com/Videos/New Product Rundown/2014/08/NPRD Ep 45.aspx#74686). At around the 6:55 mark they have a shot of the decal sheet. It does have the swastikas and Olympic rings, but they are broken up to avoid any misunderstandings. Also, the ship name appears to be in red.


I like how they avoided any problems by splitting the swastika symbol. Interesting way of getting around this problem.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You can get Swastika stuff on eBay all over the place. I've bought many a stamp with them on it along with the *'Head Idiot'* himself!

Some of the sellers were _even in _*Germany*!!! Which I though was _COMPLETELY_ taboo! But, as long as it's used educationally that's fine there.

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Model companies have been splitting the swastika decals for many decades now.
Some companies provide the full symbol on a section of the decals sheet that's obviously meant to be sliced off for European markets.

All the aftermarket decals companies, though, provide the unbroken symbol on their sheets. You can even get entire sheets of just swastikas.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What I always thought funny was that Huma, a German company, provides Swastikas on their decals sheets. Go figure. The stupidest company choice was Revell's Smithsonian boxing of the Messerschmitt 262. The box photos clearly showed the swastikas on the real museum plane, but they were not on the decal sheet. You would have thought Revell would have edited them off the box top if it was that big of a deal.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been long irritated that Hasegawa's box art, done by brilliant historical aviation artist Shigeo Koike, is forced to be historically inaccurate. He either paints a black diamond where the swastika goes, or an "X", or leaves it blank. It's especially obvious with paintings of Finnish WWII planes, since the main emblem was a blue swastika on a white circle. Those he painted as a big blue "X". It just looks ridiculous.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Whats funny is back in the day no one cared about it. Stuff in the 60s and 70s had swastikas plastered all over and no one cared.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What kills me is that you can see the swastika on paperback book covers in the supermarket, on magazine covers, in documentaries on the History Channel, in "escapist" Indiana Jones movies...

But try to put one on the boxtop of a _historical _model kit, and everybody goes crazy.


----------

